# Brass and bronze tubes



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I was in a shop looking for LED lighting and strolled into the back and found out they had some brass tubes with 1/2 inch ID and no seam. A five foot section was beyond my price range for a blowgun, but it made me wonder. Has anyone used brass or bronze tubes to make a blow gun? The reason for asking about bronze is they had an empty space labeled bronze. This was a home decor shop and the tubes were for curtain rods. Oh a 5 foot brass tube was $81and change. hew:


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm sure it will work but a little bit on the pricey side.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I always confuse brass and bronze. I made one out of one of the two in the "standard build" thread. It was $8 for a 5 foot section.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought that was copper Naturalfork. Copper is used in both brass and bronze.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

orcrender said:


> I thought that was copper Naturalfork. Copper is used in both brass and bronze.


Copper... yes you are correct. Haha ... as you can tell, I do not know my metals.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Ah but you know blowguns and slingshots.


----------

